# Advanced Nutrients B-52



## ZTEC (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently purchased the advanced nutrient hobbyist line (2part grow and bloom, with big bud, overdrive, b-52, and voodoo juice).  I have a question about B-52 if anyone has any experience with it on mj.  The nutrient calculator asks for a lot of it during certain stages.  Wondering if this decreases the length between nodes? If anyone has seen significant differences on using a lot compared to a little?  Just wondering thanks!


----------



## woodydude (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been using B52 for about a month as directed but cannot say I have noticed a difference in internode length.
I use AN sensi A+B, B52 and Voodoo juice for plants that have roots and they seem to be doing better than my previous nutrients however I also have a much better light (4' 4 tube T5HO fixture), I am now growing in DWC instead of drippers and I am a little more experienced so it is hard for me to put the improvement down to one factor.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 12, 2011)

B-52 is a vitamin supplement, it is used to make plant more resistant to stress and diseases, It has the main nutes in it as a boost but its purpose is to protect the plant.  

hXXp://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/b-52/b-52_science.php

Better closer light will make for tighter nodes


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks for the info, i was just looking around and saw a few people were talking about using B-52 and getting tighter nodes.  Recently I have been using large amounts of B-52 and getting very tight nodes under a blue light, where normally the plants would stretch a great deal under it.  It's probably just getting the right doses of nutes now compared to using GH or Humboldt (the brands I was previously using).  Just seeing if anyone else had similar reactions from B-52?


----------

